# This is unbeliveable (6 string fretless with Low B contet)



## Luan (Aug 4, 2007)

I discovered this video some days ago.
He is playing a fretless guitar, that has the 6th string tuned down to B.
He is playing some quarter-tone notes, because he is a turkish musician.

Enjoy!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

This type of thing and my love of Indian music are the reasons why I want a fretless RG7321.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

what a beautiful song.


----------



## Luan (Aug 4, 2007)

It is not a song, it is what is called a taksim, which is an improvisation.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

what a beautiful taksim.


----------



## Groff (Aug 4, 2007)

That was AWESOME! One of the coolest things i've heard in a long time!
Here's another


Sounds like a horn!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> what a beautiful taksim.



Damn right. That was really nice.


----------



## neon_black88 (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> what a beautiful taksim.



Hahahaha... But yeah that video was nice


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

that second video makes me want an e-bow.

does anyone have any experiences with those?


----------



## neon_black88 (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that second video makes me want an e-bow.
> 
> does anyone have any experiences with those?



Me to, I think the novelty would wear off on me after a while, it would be good for recording though. Arent they shit expencive?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

neon_black88 said:


> Me to, I think the novelty would wear off on me after a while, it would be good for recording though. Arent they shit expencive?



i don't think that it would be a novelty thing for me.
i think i would truly use it as a new, unique songwriting resource.

and i don't know how expensive they are.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 8, 2007)

I have one  It's a fun toy but it's a bit hard to use and unpratical. Don't misunderstand me I love mine, but it's more of a ponctuation you're going to use on a solo or an arrangement than anything else. Many bands style use those like Opeth, In Flames, My Dying Bride, etc... If you can spot a really long sustaining note on an album it's generaly a eBow or more rarely a sustainer.
It's really good if you multitrac the ebow to replace synth pads mith mucho effecto, sounds eery

A crazy company released a synth based on sampled eBow guitars, it just sounds insane! Listen to the demos over here!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 8, 2007)

rondo has a fretless LP, it's so sweet looking. Cool songs btw \m/


[action=D-EJ915]emphasizes that a song is not just something composed, it is any piece of music, so improvisational pieces are still songs, etc.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 8, 2007)

Both videos is fucking sick. The second almost more, 
I really need an e-bow, and a fretless, and a video camera.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 8, 2007)

Those were both really awesome.


----------



## Groff (Aug 8, 2007)

neon_black88 said:


> Me to, I think the novelty would wear off on me after a while, it would be good for recording though. Arent they shit expencive?



They are between $80 and $90

Not bad. I REALLY want one. Dimebag Darrel has been known to use them. Don't know which songs though.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)

Ishan said:


> I have one  It's a fun toy but it's a bit hard to use and unpratical. Don't misunderstand me I love mine, but it's more of a ponctuation you're going to use on a solo or an arrangement than anything else.[/URL]



 mine's great!


----------



## Durero (Aug 8, 2007)

Very cool! Beautiful improvising.

Very interesting instruments as well. I thought he could use some flatwound strings on his acoustic to minimize the string sliding noises.

Very interesting that his electric is a fretted/fretless doubleneck.


My favorite use for my ebow is on an acoustic using a slide - it's a really beautiful tone.

Ebows also sound great on the inside of grand pianos, but unfortunately I don't have one of those sitting around.


----------



## Drew (Aug 8, 2007)

Ebows can be had for about $80, and while they're not likely to be the principal method of a player's style anytime soon, they're an absolutely badass tool for recording. An ebow and a delay make anything sound better.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 8, 2007)

Unless you are django (alot of his solos were on the top two strings) then an ebow is awesome to have for a guitar "choir" (multi tracking guitars ala brian may), or for simulating feedback if you are running a multieffects. Think about being able to reproduce feedback accurately, instead of the hit or miss thing. Not really an all the time thing.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 8, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> Unless you are django (alot of his solos were on the top two strings) then an ebow is awesome to have for a guitar "choir" (multi tracking guitars ala brian may), or for simulating feedback if you are running a multieffects. Think about being able to reproduce feedback accurately, instead of the hit or miss thing. Not really an all the time thing.



i was actually thinking of composing whole orchestral arrangements for guitar and using the ebow to perform it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2007)

Zactly!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Sep 7, 2007)

That first video was really awesome.


----------

